# EOM: Side Effect Spells / Light



## scholz (Mar 5, 2003)

How can we duplicate the Light Spell?
I would say Create Elemental Object (but that would be a very limited version of the spell) It would only last a round/level until 2nd level, and then only 1 minute/level.

I think there are ought to be a spell that just produces the Elemental Side Effects (but with decent durations, ranges, or area of effects) and nothing else. The question is, how does one do that?

Here is a sketch.
(Elemental) Effect
Create the elemental side effect based on certain parameters. Intensity, Duration, Range and Area of Effect vary according to the following chart. To figure those take the level of the spell and find its ranks on the chart below.
Level - Ranks - Max Effect
0 - 1 - Low
1 - 3 - Low
2 - 6 - Low
3 - 10 - Med
4 - 15 - Med
5 - 21 - Med
6 - 28 - High
7 - 36 - High
8 - 45 - Intense
9 - 55 - Intense

Then you can "spend" those ranks on effects like duration, area of effect, range or intensity.

Cost	- Intensity
0 - Low (0-min/2nd max)
3 - Medium (3rd min/4th max)
9 - High (5th min/6th level max)
13 - Extreme (7th min/no max)

Cost	Duration
0 - 1 min/level
1 - 10 minutes/level
3 - 1 hour/level
5 - 1 day/level
7 - Permanent
9 - Permanent (D)

Cost	Range
0 - Zero
1 - Touch
3 - Close
5 - Medium
7 - Long
9 - Line of Sight

Area
0 - 5ft radius
1 - 10ft radius
3 - 20ft radius
5 - 30ft radius
7 - 60ft radius
9 - 100ft radius
11 - 500ft radius
13 - 1 mile radius

The 0-level version of the spell can only invoke the rank of effect beyond the base (10 Min/level, Touch Range, or 10ft Radius)

The 1st level version of the spell can invoke 3 additional effect (10 min/level, 10ft radius, and Touch range)

The 2nd level of the spell can invoke 6 ranks (20ft radius, 1 hour/level, zero range)

The 3rd level of the spell can invoke 10 ranks
(30ft radius, 1 hour/level, touch, medium effect)

etc...

This seems about balanced, if a little complicated. What do you think?

Steve


----------



## scholz (Mar 5, 2003)

*and*

I haven't really figured what this would do for the  other elements. I think Shadow would work well for simulating darkness, air for the various wind spells (gust of wind, control winds), life for a bless or prayer spell, etc..

Some of them, like Acid, Bio-Matter, Crystal et.. are a bit wierder, but maybe they would work like - acid fog, entangle, and caltrops..?

Any thoughts? Glaring problems?


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 11, 2003)

why do you want to do this ?


----------



## scholz (Mar 11, 2003)

Well. To duplicate the light spell at a lower level than 4th. 
To duplicate the darkness spell. 
Maybe some others like pyrotechnics, fog cloud etc.. If those abilities can only be created with Evokes then they necessarily do damage. Not to good if just want to see in the dark. 

 

-S


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 12, 2003)

*Entangle - My ideas*

Hi, in a previous thread I came up with some ideas for Rntangle:

Cast a Evoke Biomaterial or Evoke Area Biomatter, the target(s) get a Reflex save to avoid the spell effect. If they fail the roll the damage which reflects the strength of the entangling plant matter. This figure is the reduction to the characters dex modifier to AC and a target number for concentration checks.

The trapped character can overcome this penalty by pulling himself free with a Strength check. The "damage" inflicted by the strength test reduces the strength of the entangle effect.

Another can attempt to help cut a trapped character free buy cutting the vegetation... The vegetation has an AC of 10, but the penalties of possibly hitting a friend in combat apply(so if you roll an 11-14 you hit your friend).

Finally if the damage inflicted is less than the Strength score of the target and the target is Large size or bigger then he may free himself with a standard action.

What do you think?


----------



## scholz (Mar 12, 2003)

*entangle*

This seems fine, but the same problem arrises...
Presumably this would only apply to spells capable of generating the low or medium level side effects. 

That means third or fourth level spells.
Entangle is usually (albeit an uncomfortably powerful) first level spell.

That was the goal of my Element Effect idea.

Steve


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually, I was thinking that you cast the Evoke Biomatter spell with the Entangle effect in mind, so it doesn't actually do any damage as such it just entangles the victim(s)....

That way it can be cast at any level and range from a small bush trying to stop you to an entire wood...


----------

